# New pleco spawn!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

After everyone else having luck spawning Pleco's with the caves I make, finally last week I had a couple of my Pleco's together in a cave & then the male the last 4 days has been sitting & fanning in the cave & then this morning to my surprise there was a baby Pleco that got kicked out of the cave by accident when he got scared, so now I know for sure that there are some little ones in the cave with the male.



Here is a pic of the male guarding the cave



Here is a pic of the female


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Beautiful plecos btw


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice, L201 ?

they take a while to go through the yolk sac, these are already pretty old! When they hatch out, you can barely see the larvae, just a big ball of yolk! Keep taking pics, neet to see.


----------

